# Excess Use of Our Christian Liberties



## Romans922 (Apr 13, 2007)

This is a sermon I preached on this past Lord's Day on 1 Corinthians 10:31 ("So, whether you eat or drink, or whatever you do, do it all to the glory of God."). It is a paraphrased shorter version and probably choppy. Please don't laugh at me. 


The first approach, is The Approach of Freedom. The approach of freedom that Paul addresses in Corinth is directed at this topic of Eating Food or Meat sacrificed to Idols. There is polytheism in Corinth and many temples where people sacrifice animals to other gods and idols. (Explanation of what was happening with meat after sacrificed). And so, Paul begins chapter 8 by answering the question: is it alright to eat this meat sacrificed to idols? Turn back to chapter 8, this is where Paul begins the conversation. Paul is addressing the people who see no problem with eating this meat. They believe they are free to eat whatever God has created. After all it does say in Genesis 1:26, “Then God said, ‘Let us make man in our image, after our likeness. And let them have dominion over the fish of the sea and over the birds of the heavens and over the livestock and over all the earth and over every creeping thing that creeps on the earth.’” Through the creation ordinance, we have freedom to eat whatever we want to eat; God has given this freedom to us. It is our freedom in Christ. This is not just what the Corinthians were thinking, it is true, we believe this even today.

In verse 4 of Chapter 8, Paul says, “Therefore, as to the eating of food offered to idols, we know that “an idol has no real existence,” and that “there is no God but one.” For although there may be so-called gods in heaven or on earth--as indeed there are many “gods” and many “lords” -- yet for us there is one God, the Father, from whom are all things and for whom we exist, and one Lord, Jesus Christ, through whom are all things and through whom we exist.” Yes, Corinthians there is One God, these idols that people are sacrificing to, as you well know, do not exist. Although these people are worshipping them, they do not exist. And so yes, Corinthians, you have this freedom. You can eat whatever you want with a clear conscience. 

But there is a problem. Not all of your brothers and sisters have this clear conscience. Some of our brothers and sisters in the Lord, are stumbling because of your eating meat sacrificed to idols. In fact, it is turning them back to believing there are other gods. They are still real to them. Yes, they believe in God, they believe the Gospel and the truths of Jesus’ death and resurrection, but when you eat that meat, they see you and it causes them to stumble. Corinthians you have a knowledge that is good, but this knowledge can puff you up (chapter 8, verse 1), you can become prideful in your knowledge, but love builds up. And so here is what you have done: you have your superior knowledge (and it’s right) over other Christians. You think that because you have right knowledge and freedom you can do whatever you want? Do you not care about your weaker brother who stumbles because you eat that meat?

In our context, most of us here favor drinking some form of alcohol. God has created this wonderful drink and we have the freedom as Christians to partake in this creation. So our thinking is correct, we can partake of any form of alcohol, but just because we have this freedom, does it mean we can partake whenever we want? This is the question the Corinthians are basically asking. Because we know of people who will stumble if we drink in front of them. Those people, Paul would say, are the weaker brother, and will get angry, they will shut themselves off to you and it will cause division in the church. 

And so, just because you are correct in your thinking, does that give you the freedom to do something when your brother stumbles because of it? Chapter 9: Listen Corinthians. “Am I not free? Am I not an apostle? Have I not seen Jesus our Lord? Are not you my workmanship in the Lord? If to others I am not an apostle, at least I am to you, for you are the seal of my apostleship in the Lord.” Paul, who is an apostle, is claiming that right. Paul because He is an apostle has been commissioned by God and is therefore at liberty to act in all circumstances according to his conscience. It is the authority which God has given to him. And in Corinth, he is their spiritual father. He started this church, He raised up disciples through the working of the Holy Spirit. And so is not Paul MORE free than the Corinthians? 

In verse 4, Paul says, “Do we, Paul and Barnabas, not have the right, the freedom, to eat and drink?” Yes, we do, we should come to you and ask for food and drink. In verse 11, “If we have sown spiritual things among you, is it too much if we reap material things from you?” Do we not have the right as your spiritual fathers to receive from you support in order to survive? Yes, we do have that right, Paul is saying. But then Paul says this, “If others share this rightful claim on you, do not we even more?” The obvious answer is yes. “Nevertheless, we have not made use of this right, but we endure anything rather than put an obstacle in the way of the gospel of Christ.” Paul and Barnabas have not exercised their freedom, but are rather doing whatever they can so that no one will stumble as it has to do with the spread of the Gospel.

Paul has started this argument that yes you Corinthians are free, you have freedom in Christ, you have rights. Yes, there are no other gods but One, the living and true God. You are correct. Christians today we have rights, we have freedom in Christ. We can partake of various drinks which contain alcohol. But do we have a correct knowledge of some things, or do we have a clear conscience about some things, that other Christians are weaker on, that other Christians do not have a clear conscience about? Paul says, “‘knowledge’ puffs up, but love builds up.” Do you want to approach life as a life of total freedom? That well this is true and there is no problem with this according to Scripture, and so despite if it causes my brother or sister in Christ to stumble, I have the freedom to do it and thus I will do it. Or do you want to approach life as a life of giving glory to God?

And so the second approach is The Approach of Glory. Turn over to chapter 10, and verse 23. Paul, apparently quoting the Corinthians, says “‘All things are lawful,’ but not all things are helpful. ‘All things are lawful,’ but not all things build up.” Yes you say that all things are lawful Corinthians, and you have the right to do such things, but that does not mean that they are helpful to others, that does not mean that they build others up. A clear component of the Gospel. The question to be asked is not always is this right or wrong to do, but rather yes this is ok, but will it build up my brother, is this helpful to the Church? And Paul goes on and says, “Let no one seek his own good, but the good of his neighbor.” And here we come back to Paul’s statement, “Knowledge puffs up, but love builds up.” What does this mean? It means that although we have this knowledge and clear conscience, we must build our neighbors up in love, and not tear them down and be a hindrance to them concerning their belief in the Gospel as was the current practice for many Corinthians concerning the eating of meat. 

And so Paul continues and tells the Corinthians what they should do in those particular situations concerning meat. And I ask you, ‘How do you handle the situation with consuming alcohol?’ He says in verse 25, “Eat whatever is sold in the meat market without raising any question on the ground of conscience. For ‘the earth is the Lord's, and the fullness thereof.’” Paul is saying because of your conscience you can eat whatever you want for God created it. And he goes on and states, “If one of the unbelievers invites you to dinner and you are disposed to go, eat whatever is set before you without raising any question on the ground of conscience.” If the unbeliever does not make a big deal out of eating the meat, than you don’t make a big deal out of eating the meat, just eat it. 

Then Paul says, “But if someone says to you, ‘This has been offered in sacrifice,’ then do not eat it, for the sake of the one who informed you, and for the sake of conscience--I do not mean your conscience, but his.” For someone to tell you that this meat had been offered in sacrifice to idols, then they are thinking that this meat is somehow special. Therefore, you would be sending them the wrong message by eating it. As if you were ok with sacrificing to idols, as if Christians were ok with sacrificing to idols. You would be sending the message that Christianity is no different than any other religion around this city, your God is no different than all the other gods. This is what they will see in your action. As a result, don’t eat the meat; for their sake, out of love for your neighbor, that by you not eating they may not stumble at the Gospel. That they may not continue in their worship of idols. As is true in all of Paul’s other writings, the central focus is the furthering of the Kingdom of God through the Gospel.

At the end of chapter 10, comes chapter 11 verse 1, there Paul says, “Be imitators of me, as I am of Christ.” Paul is the Corinthian’s example and ours, as he mimics Christ’s sacrificial service. But what of Paul are we to imitate? Paul shows us in chapter 9 how he handles his freedom and rights. Remember his freedom can be seen as greater than those in the Corinthian church for he is their spiritual father. Look at the end of verse 12, “Nevertheless, (he says) we have not made use of this right, but we endure anything rather than put an obstacle in the way of the gospel of Christ.” Yes, Paul has freedom and a clear conscience, but for Paul and what should be for us, there is no obstacle in the way of the Gospel. There should be no greater thing to us than the Gospel. 

Look at what Paul goes on to say in verse 19, “For though I am free from all, I have made myself a servant to all, that I might win more of them. To the Jews I became as a Jew, in order to win Jews. To those under the law I became as one under the law (though not being myself under the law) that I might win those under the law. To those outside the law I became as one outside the law (not being outside the law of God but under the law of Christ) that I might win those outside the law. To the weak I became weak, that I might win the weak. I have become all things to all people, that by all means I might save some. I do it all for the sake of the gospel, that I may share with them in its blessings.” 

Paul says the exact same thing at the end of chapter 10, “Give no offense to Jews or to Greeks or to the church of God, just as I try to please everyone in everything I do, not seeking my own advantage, but that of many, that they may be saved.” Paul is not saying here that we should become like the world, that we shouldn’t stand for truth, but that in things indifferent like eating meat or in our case drinking alcohol, we should not become a stumbling block to our weaker brothers or sisters. Just because we have Freedom to do something, does not mean that we must hang it over people’s heads, who do not have clear consciences on the matter. But rather come alongside our brethren and urge them towards the Gospel; building them up, not tearing them down. Christ and Paul are our examples.

Remember what our passage says, “So, whether you eat or drink, or whatever you do, do all to the glory of God.” It is the summary of chapters 8-10, this means whatever you do, do for the sake of the Gospel which brings glory to God. Remember knowledge puffs up, but love, love for your weaker brothers builds up the Church. So, you have a choice. You can either approach your life focused on your freedoms and rights as a Christian and in your selfishness cause others to stumble at the Gospel: and thereby sin, or you can approach it focused on the glory of God and in so doing serve Christ and His Kingdom, following what God commands, ‘So, whether you eat or drink, or whatever you do, do all to the glory of God.’

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## bwsmith (Apr 13, 2007)

*A sermon well worth reading, 3 pts worth repeating*

. . . Do you want to approach life as a life of total freedom? That well this is true and there is no problem with this according to Scripture, and so despite if it causes my brother or sister in Christ to stumble, I have the freedom to do it and thus I will do it. Or do you want to approach life as a life of giving glory to God?

. . . And here we come back to Paul’s statement, “Knowledge puffs up, but love builds up.” What does this mean? It means that although we have this knowledge and clear conscience, we must build our neighbors up in love, and not tear them down and be a hindrance to them concerning their belief in the Gospel as was the current practice for many Corinthians concerning the eating of meat.

. . . You can either approach your life focused on your freedoms and rights as a Christian and in your selfishness cause others to stumble at the Gospel: and thereby sin, or you can approach it focused on the glory of God and in so doing serve Christ and His Kingdom, following what God commands, ‘So, whether you eat or drink, or whatever you do, do all to the glory of God.’


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd add:

"In our context, most of us here favor drinking some form of alcohol. God has created this wonderful drink and we have the freedom as Christians to partake in this creation. So our thinking is correct, we can partake of any form of alcohol, but just because we have this freedom, does it mean we can partake whenever we want? This is the question the Corinthians are basically asking. Because we know of people who will stumble if we drink in front of them. Those people, Paul would say, are the weaker brother, and will get angry, they will shut themselves off to you and it will cause division in the church."


And then I'd say, "We should be aware of our surroundings and have a good discernment as it has to do with our Christian liberties, not necessarily throwing our freedoms out the window, but being ready and willing to build up the church while not tearing others down."


----------



## bwsmith (Apr 15, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> I'd add:
> 
> "In our context, most of us here favor drinking some form of alcohol. God has created this wonderful drink and we have the freedom as Christians to partake in this creation. So our thinking is correct, we can partake of any form of alcohol, but just because we have this freedom, does it mean we can partake whenever we want? This is the question the Corinthians are basically asking. Because we know of people who will stumble if we drink in front of them. Those people, Paul would say, are the weaker brother, and will get angry, they will shut themselves off to you and it will cause division in the church."
> 
> ...



I agree – and my husband and I would suggest going a bit further. 

Drinking like gluttony, p0rnography, etc. begin with such subtle overtures, they trap even the most sound “theologians,” who are, unbeknownst to many, “weaker brothers.” 
The destruction they wreck is appearing more often – we know one well , and know of several others. 

It would be better if “we” were more aware of the battle that booze, etc. personally, and were extremely cautious of our own conduct and encouragement of others to exercise their freedom.


----------



## etexas (Apr 15, 2007)

I used this liberty to smoke a long time (quit last Sunday) it is hard! I hope people who saw me feel smoking is not OK based upon Christian liberty, I HATE the idea that anyone would grab a pack based on my foolishness!


----------



## bwsmith (Apr 15, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> I used this liberty to smoke a long time (quit last Sunday) it is hard! I hope people who saw me feel smoking is not OK based upon Christian liberty, I HATE the idea that anyone would grab a pack based on my foolishness!



We sin because we are sinners – we smoke because we want to – though some might follow your example – being free to do something means no on held a gun to their head to be stupid. 

My husband imitated his father in smoking cigars – but when he did, he’d been through law school; his decision was not one from ignorance, but desire. 

I picked up cigarettes because that’s what “everybody” did five decades ago. In quick order, tobacco became a friend – supplanting what God could have done had I been a Christian. It took me nine months to reach a point I really meant I wasn’t gonna light another one – that’s because I was surrounded by smokers – and it was still socially OK to smoke. Mercifully He enabled me to quit about ten years before He saved me – by planting in my mind the idea I just wouldn’t pick up the next cigarette – To this day I don’t like to say I quit smoking, I like to think – I am just not gonna light up now. And to this day – though not so frequently – I have smoking dreams – I have lit up and am oh so enjoying the little tobacco torch – and everybody is tsk-tsking – and I am so annoyed they don’t believe I can give it up again. 

I chewed gum and kept center most in my mind what a friend told me –when I was smoking - I smelled like dirty sox. *That’s* what motivated me!  (And the knowledge cancer of the lungs and TB ran in my family.)

Psalm 119:65-75 has been a great help.


----------



## bwsmith (Apr 15, 2007)

A PS. About Christian Liberty – 
That is the freedom to smoke or drink, or surf the net, etc. See how broad and deep the liberty seems when you imagine the Lord Jesus doing it.


----------

